

Ask HN: sharing files securely with non-technical people - feistypharit

I sometimes need to share a sensitive file with non-technical people.  i.e. W2 and bank info when applying for a mortgage.  In the past, I&#x27;ve tried https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hidemyass.com&#x2F;upload&#x2F;. It has the controls I&#x27;d like, but the domain scares off the non-clueful.    What other services are out there?
======
feistypharit
Also tried [https://www.sendsafely.com/](https://www.sendsafely.com/), but the
receiver must have flash to download files.

[https://www.noteshred.com/](https://www.noteshred.com/), seems to be a decent
compromise.

------
adambware
Check out Droplr or Box. [https://droplr.com/](https://droplr.com/)
[https://box.com/](https://box.com/)

------
feistypharit
[http://www.senditonthenet.com/](http://www.senditonthenet.com/) looks good,
but requires recipient to register a new account.

